# Am I the epitome of laziness?



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

When I purchased my Grizzly lathe (used) I also got a duplicator with it. 

Today I thought, why not put this item to good use so I attached it to the lathe and mounted my glued up bowl blank. 

It reminded me of my old Etch A Sketch; turning the wheels this way and that way as the wood was removed effortlessly. I almost felt guilty how easy it was to turn down the outer surface. 

So, am I the epitome of laziness or just full of ingenuity?


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

My wife says there is no chance, none at all, that you are the epitome of laziness.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think lazy, but it seems to me that it would take the fun out of turning. Besides, I take every opportunity I get to practice riding the bevel so I'm getting the kind of cuts I want...you're losing that valuable practice. JMHO.:huh:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that attachment looks solid and well made. :thumbsup:

Now, you'll be accused of being a machinist.:laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a Vega Duplicator but only use it for multiple spindle projects. I could have the bowl turned faster than I could mount the duplicator. As far as laziness goes. You can't hold a candle to my son.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a nice looking start to a bowl and a nice looking lathe. Lazy? Naaaaaaaaaaa. Crafty? Creative? Inventive? Original and thinking outside the box, or bowl? Heck ya!!!
Although turning something by hand is fun, it's also fun to try new ways of turning. Good for you for trying something new. Can't wait to see the finished bowl.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

If you enjoy turning flowerpots and slop buckets, you are on to something there. Great form!
Go for it!


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

So far I like the wood machinist comment the best. :smile: I love tools, gadgets, and gizmos, whether they be for wood or metal. You cannot have too many of either. 

Which reminds me; I am in need/want/lust for a metal lathe sometime down the road. Now all I gotta do is convince the wife/boss that I need it....

I will post pics of the bowl when it's done.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think you're being lazy. Although I wouldn't have thought of using it for bowls, that would be a handy gadget for duplicating table legs, lamps, baseball bats, decorative spindles, etc, etc. Good luck on your quest of convincing the Chief for the metal lathe. 

John
(Also retired LE)


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Bowl project continues:

Here I have secured the bowl blank to my drill press using my newly purchased clamps in order to remove a significant amount of the interior wood.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

The forstner bit is hogging out the center like no tomorrow.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Here we see that the forstner bit has done it's job quite nicely.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Now back to the lathe to finish up the exterior using the round nose scraper.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

And now for the interior work.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

The inside material was removed using a bowl gouge and parting tool, then sanded and the first coat of finish applied. 

Not too bad thus far.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I like it!:thumbsup:

I'm still at the learning stage, so I really NEED to spend the time knocking wood off the blank...
Otherwise, saving a little time and effort doesn't seem lazy to me.

I posted elsewhere about having to hog out all the wood from the inside of a bowl and really like the way you get a bit of a head start.:yes:

p


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice bowl you made:thumbsup:
hopefully im getting my new carbide tools today and so looking foward to doing some new turning


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

No matter what you did to create it, it sure looks nice. I say, tomayto, tomoto. There are turners that frown at scrapers too, so I think you may have offended all the traditionalists, but who cares as long as you enjoy your methods! Especially when they end up that nice!


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

As long as we're having fun it's all good. :smile:


----------

